# άντρας ή άνδρας



## Teo (Apr 4, 2016)

Παρόλο που το ΛΚΝ θεωρεί τους δύο τύπους ισοδύναμους, στην πράξη θεωρείτε κάποιον απο τους δύο πιό ενδεδειγμένο για επίσημο, επιστημονικό ή ουδέτερο λόγο; Θα χρησιμοποιούσατε τον ένα ή τον άλλο τύπο ανάλογα με το ύφος του κειμενου;

Πέρα απο το "ζουμί" που μπορεί να βγάλει η αντιπαράθεσή τους για τη λάιφσταϊλ δημοσιογραφία.


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2016)

Ωραία η ερώτηση. Πρώτο λιθαράκι: Δεν θα έλεγα, ούτε θα έγραφα «Είμαι άν*δ*ρας και το κέφι μου θα κάνω». :)


----------



## Themis (Apr 4, 2016)

Ας ξεκαθαριστεί ότι ο "επίσημος, επιστημονικός ή ουδέτερος λόγος" για τον οποίο μιλάμε είναι μόνο γραπτός. Το "άνδρας" δεν υπάρχει σε κανένα επίπεδο του προφορικού λόγου. Όχι, δεν θα το χρησιμοποιούσα ούτε σε οποιοδήποτε είδος γραπτού λόγου. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, στο μακρινό παρελθόν το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει μόνο για στρατεύματα.


----------



## daeman (Apr 4, 2016)

Themis said:


> Ας ξεκαθαριστεί ότι ο "επίσημος, επιστημονικός ή ουδέτερος λόγος" για τον οποίο μιλάμε είναι μόνο γραπτός. Το "άνδρας" δεν υπάρχει σε κανένα επίπεδο του προφορικού λόγου. ...



Υπάρχει και στον προφορικό ο «άνδρας», αλλά συνήθως για να ακυρώσει τον «άντρα», να αμφισβητήσει τις ιδιότητες που (υποτίθεται πως) τον χαρακτηρίζουν.



Hellegennes said:


> Ο άνδρας είναι λέξη για κομψευόμενους σε μαγαζιά υψηλής ραπτικής.





daeman said:


> ...
> Τι είσαι, ρε;
> Άντρας είσαι εσύ ή κότα;
> Άνθρωπος ή ανθρωπάκι; (pc)
> ...



Τι είσαι, ρε; Άντρας ή μήπως κάνας άνδρας;  Άντρας ή πεσκαντρίτσα;





Themis said:


> ... Αν θυμάμαι καλά, στο μακρινό παρελθόν το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει μόνο για στρατεύματα.



Εκεί το έχω στάνταρ το «άνδρες» ή τη «δύναμη τόσων ανδρών». Μόνο που στην εποχή μας μπορεί να είναι παρακινδυνευμένο, γιατί δεν είναι πια όλα τα στρατεύματα άνδρες ή άντρες, είναι και γυναίκες (και όλα τα ενδιάμεσα).


«Άνδρα» μοι έννεπε, μούσα, πολύτροπον.
Με μούσια, μούσα μου.


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2016)

Ας βάλουμε στη συζήτηση και τα *ανδρικός* ή *αντρικός*.


----------



## daeman (Apr 4, 2016)

...
Πάντως, το «ανδρίκιος / ανδρίκειος», παρότι το έχει ο Γεωργακάς και το βρίσκω και καμιά εικοσαριά φορές στο νέτι, σε λεξικά κυρίως όμως, δεν νομίζω να λέγεται χωρίς να προκαλέσει ανασήκωμα των φρυδιών ή μειδίαμα. _*Αντρίκιος *_λέμε και γράφουμε, εκτός από κάτι κομιλφό που ό,τι και να λένε ή όπως και να το γράφουν δεν μας απασχολεί.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 4, 2016)

Themis said:


> Ας ξεκαθαριστεί ότι ο "επίσημος, επιστημονικός ή ουδέτερος λόγος" για τον οποίο μιλάμε είναι μόνο γραπτός. Το "άνδρας" δεν υπάρχει σε κανένα επίπεδο του προφορικού λόγου. Όχι, δεν θα το χρησιμοποιούσα ούτε σε οποιοδήποτε είδος γραπτού λόγου. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, στο μακρινό παρελθόν το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει μόνο για στρατεύματα.



Κυκλοφορεί όμως στον προφορικό και το _ανδρισμός_ και το _ανδρικά_ (π.χ. ρούχα). _Άνδρας_, πράγματι, δεν νομίζω να λέει κανείς. Παλιότερα υπήρχαν διαφημίσεις στην τηλεόραση που το χρησιμοποιούσαν.

Στον γραπτό λόγο θα το δεις σε κάθε λογής ετικέτες, ταμπέλες και πινακίδες που αναφέρονται σε προϊόντα για άντρες.


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2016)

Εδώ πάντως λέει: «Χτύπα! Χτύπα σαν άντρας!»


----------



## dominotheory (Apr 7, 2016)

.....
Στην Κρήτη, επίσης, μιλούν πολύ τ' αντρίστικα.
Μάλιστα ενός φίλου, Κρητικού, του ΄χαμε βγάλει το παρατσούκλι «ο Ταντριστής_». ;):laugh:_


----------



## daeman (Apr 7, 2016)

dominotheory said:


> .....
> Στην Κρήτη, επίσης, μιλούν πολύ τ' αντρίστικα. ...



Κι οι Κρητικοί τως είπανε «Καλώς ήρθατ', αγάδες, 
σήμερο θ' ανταλλάξωμε αντρίστικα τσι μπάλες»







Αντιλάλησε πάλι η γάργαρη παθητικιά φωνή, στύλωσε ο καπετάνιος τ' αυτιά του, γέμισε το στήθος του πόνο και γλύκα, "Ντουνιά ταμπίρ, ρουγιά ταμπίρ" "κόσμος και όνειρο ένα είναι, αμάν, αμάν". Ποτέ του ο καπετάνιος δε το 'χε νιώσει τόσο βαθιά πόσο αληθινά κόσμος και όνειρο είναι ένα... Σίγουρα θα κοιμήθηκε και θα νειρεύτηκε πως ήταν, λέει, καπετάνιος και είχε πιάσει στα λιμάνια της Άσπρης Θάλασσας και της Μαύρης, και είχε πάει στον πόλεμο του '97, και πως ήταν Έλληνας και χριστιανός, και πως τώρα, λέει, πέθαινε... Μα δεν πέθαινε, ξυπνούσε, τ' όνειρο τέλεψε, ξημερώνει... 
Άπλωσε ήσυχα το χέρι του:
―Ευχαριστώ, Αγά μου, εσύ μονάχα κατάλαβες τα ντέρτια μου. Έχε γειά και συ Γιουσουφάκι· ποτέ να μη λιώσει το στοματάκι σου· να γίνει ρουμπίνι μέσα στα χώματα.
Ο Αγάς συγκινήθηκε, σφούγγιξε τα μάτια του.
―Άιντε, μωρέ καπετάνιο, κι αν σε είπα καμιά φορά Σπανομαρία από αγάπη το 'καμα· συμπάθα με. Άε στο καλό! 
Έσκυψε, φίλησε τον καπετάνιο· είχαν βουρκώσει και των δυονών τα μάτια.
―Μωρέ, δεν ήξερα πως αγαπούσα, Αγά μου, είπε με σιγανή φωνή ο ετοιμοθάνατος. Έχε γειά! 
Χώρισαν. Στο δρόμο ο Αγάς στράφηκε στο σεΐζη 
―Βάρα την τρουμπέτα πάλι _*αντρίστικα*_, να ακούει ο καπετάνιος να κάνει κουράγιο. Να ακούει και το χωριό να μαζωχτούνε να τον θάψουνε. Ένας στύλος του χωριού γκρεμίζεται.

~ Ο Χριστός ξανασταυρώνεται

http://ergotelemata.blogspot.gr/2011/08/sarap-mahzende-yllanr.html


----------



## Inachus (Apr 10, 2016)

Teo said:


> Παρόλο που το ΛΚΝ θεωρεί τους δύο τύπους ισοδύναμους, στην πράξη θεωρείτε κάποιον απο τους δύο πιό ενδεδειγμένο για επίσημο, επιστημονικό ή ουδέτερο λόγο; Θα χρησιμοποιούσατε τον ένα ή τον άλλο τύπο ανάλογα με το ύφος του κειμενου;


Αν πρόκειται για γραπτό λόγο, κάπως πιο επίσημο, εγώ μάλλον το «άνδρας» θα χρησιμοποιούσα.


----------

